# SOP



## Simpjr (Feb 17, 2019)

anyone ever buy a bag of Alpha Chemicals Potassium Sulfate? It's a powder form. Wondering what's the best way to put this on the lawn? use backpack sprayer or spreader? mix it with fert? I plan to put down 1 lb/K. So, do I use 1 lb of the product?

thx


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Simpjr said:


> anyone ever buy a bag of Alpha Chemicals Potassium Sulfate? It's a powder form. Wondering what's the best way to put this on the lawn? use backpack sprayer or spreader? mix it with fert? I plan to put down 1 lb/K. So, do I use 1 lb of the product?
> 
> thx


Like this? I have purchased some Alpha Chemicals micros in the past - I dissolved and sprayed them.

SOP is 50% Potassium (K), so you would need to apply 2 lbs of SOP for every 1 lb of K you are after.

For a larger lawn I think it would probably be more cost effective to find a granular SOP (0-0-50), but with only 2,000 ft2 you're probably on the right track.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is how I dissolve powders for spraying: Using a Mixing Arm for Lawn Chemicals


----------



## Simpjr (Feb 17, 2019)

Yep! That's it. Thx for the info Ware!


----------

